# Earth Hour



## ella/TO (Mar 24, 2010)

Doing our second Earth Hour this Sat. eve. Have invited a group ....about 10 people for 8:15p.m......15 min. before lights out. I have them bring candles, along with a candle stick or holder of some kind, that they can take back home. We serve cheeses, crackers, bread, ....I have some frozen "knishes"....and grapes, dried fruits and nuts. After lights on, at 9:30 we shall have coffee, tea and cookies and other sweets....some people are bringing some dessert and I'm not sure what it is.
So.....is anyone else doing "Earth Hour"?


----------



## Annie68 (Mar 24, 2010)

Never even heard of it...what is it???


----------



## ella/TO (Mar 24, 2010)

Earth Hour is a global event organized by WWF (World Wide Fund for Nature, also known as World Wildlife Fund) and is held on the last Saturday of ...
en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Earth_Hour


----------



## ella/TO (Mar 24, 2010)

Sigh........


----------



## NAchef (Mar 24, 2010)

Not World Wrestling Federation?  

I have not joined but if I remember right 2 years ago when this was going on our power went out for about 4 hours.

Maybe I will set something up and do it this year.


----------



## velochic (Mar 24, 2010)

We actually turn off everything for the whole evening.  We sit around as a family and just talk for a few hours.  If it's cool, we'll have the wood burning stove burning and have some soup.  If not, we'll eat earlier, then when it gets dark, just not turn on the lights.  Everything but the fridge and freezers are turned off.  We actually do this several times a year, but always make sure to mark Earth Hour.


----------



## ella/TO (Mar 24, 2010)

Good for you velochic!!...being in a condo we can only do the electricity in our suite...but, every little bit helps.....I sure do like what you and your family do....sounds cool.


----------



## velochic (Mar 24, 2010)

ella/TO said:


> Good for you velochic!!...being in a condo we can only do the electricity in our suite...but, every little bit helps.....I sure do like what you and your family do....sounds cool.



Thank you.  Yes, we use it as a reminder to just stop and spend quality time together.  Good for the environment, good for our family.


----------

